# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Revocatoria art. 67 comma 3, lett. a nel concordato preventivo

## nick87

Bungiorno,
Avrei bisogno una delucidazione sulla revocatoria art 67 c3 lettera a., la NON revocatoria per pagamenti avvenuti a seguito di forniture dopo il deposito della domanda di concordato in bianco, dura fino all'omologa del concordato preventivo o fino al termine di pagamento di tutti i creditori rientranti nel concordato?
In altre parole, quanto dura questa "protezione" di non revocatoria in un concordato? 
Grazie mille

----------


## Luca Bi

Per quanto riguarda le operazioni svolte in regime di "preconcordato" tali operazioni sono prededucibili, cioè vanno pagate per intero dal concordato (se capiente). A mia interpretazione tali operazioni prededucibili sono quelle effettuate dall'ammissione alla procedura fino al deposito della domanda; dal momento del deposito della domanda si passerà alla disciplina di non revocabilità/prededucibilità relativa al tipo di procedura attuata.

----------


## nick87

Intanto ti ringrazio molto,
ma quindi è possibile che nel regime di "preconcordato" ci siano delle forniture con pagamento anticipato o lede la par condicio creditorum?
Per quanto riguarda invece il punto "_dal momento del deposito della domanda si passerà alla disciplina di non revocabilità/prededucibilità relativa al tipo di procedura attuata._ ".
Se diciamo che il concordato venga omologato si perde la "pretezione" della revoca?

----------


## Luca Bi

Tutto le operazioni che vengono effettuate in preconcordato ai fini della procedura sono di fatto operazioni prededucibili e non revocabili da un eventuale fallimento, questo a prescindere dall'esito della procedura. Il periodo di protezione (massimo 180 giorni copre tutte le operazioni effettuate in tale fase). 
Alla fine del periodo di preconcordato il debitore o presenta una domanda (e le eventuali operazioni effettuate con lui dopo la presentazione della domanda seguiranno il regime del tipo di concordato e del piano predisposto) oppure rimane inerte e si avvia verso il fallimento (in questo caso le operazioni effettuate post periodo di protezione sono a rischio revocatoria).

----------

